# Abandoned chateau greenhouse, Belgium



## bartje (Aug 27, 2008)

Together with Martino (http://www.flickr.com/photos/martino_/sets) i made a small urbex trip in Belgium.

At the terrain of a big castle stands a abandoned house with a garage and a greenhouse.
Its not big but worth while to stop and make some pictures.


More pictures at the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 27, 2008)

I would love to know how you do it bartje!

An abandoned Rolls Royce of all things! The place looks wonderful. It must be part of a huge manor house?


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice one! Can't believe the roller has been left to rot.


----------



## anigel (Aug 27, 2008)

You got to wonder when that roller last saw a road and how long it has just been sat there

I see someone got the angel off it though


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting it has a UK number plate - P reg is around 1975 to 1976. 
I expect the 'Spirit of Ecstasy' was nicked before the car got there!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 27, 2008)

That is such a beautiful place. I love greenhouses and all things gardeny...lol...so this is really interesting to me. Nice, quirky building, and a bonus with the Rolls Royce too.


----------



## tameriska (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, from other sites seen on here, I can't believe how intact the glasshouse still is, and OMG, the car being left there?????


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 28, 2008)

great pictures


----------



## KingElvis (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow...love that Roller and the greenhouse looks stunning...envious


----------



## natalion (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow how unusual!


----------



## freebird (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow another great find! Another place that looks as if its from a vintage '28 days later' film! What happens to the people that once lived in these places! They cant have been in to having families or making wills!! Yet another good one well done!


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 28, 2008)

What a fantastic little find, and a British registered mid 70's Rolls Royce just sat in a garage? Incredible


----------



## skittles (Aug 29, 2008)

Road Tax should give a clue

According to the DVLA Date of Liability 01 01 2009


----------



## huggles (Aug 30, 2008)

Indeed. Which means its been there less than a year. I wonder if it's stolen. I guess it should be reported just in case?



> Date of Liability 01 01 2009
> Date of First Registration 06 01 1976
> Year of Manufacture 1976
> Cylinder Capacity (cc) 6750CC
> ...



But I'm shocked by how little the tax is more than anything!


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 30, 2008)

huggles said:


> I wonder if it's stolen. I guess it should be reported just in case?




It's on a SORN by the looks of things so its signed off the road. 'Vehicle Status SORN Not Due'

Whereas if i put my car details in i get: 'Vehicle Status Licence Not Due'


----------



## huggles (Aug 30, 2008)

Good point. I get the same for mine. The "Date of Liability " threw me because as far as I'm aware once you've SORN'ed your car you don't need to contact the DVLA until you want to tax it again. But I've never done it so don't know the details.

Still, it's odd that it's out there. I know theft of classic cars is on the up at the moment. A lot of the time they're coming in with lorries which can pick the car up off the ground. Someone had theirs stolen despite it being on their drive and being blocked in by their modern.


----------



## Roy S (Aug 30, 2008)

You have to 're-SORN' every year.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a quick question! How are you able to check the road tax etc on vehicles you see on the forum? Does it cost you anything?


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 30, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Just a quick question! How are you able to check the road tax etc on vehicles you see on the forum? Does it cost you anything?



It's free

http://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/Ev...ework.internal.refresh&pageid=Vehicle+Enquiry


----------



## huggles (Aug 30, 2008)

If you don't get a return from a search it means the vehicle hasn't been taxed since the early 90's. That's because the DVLA put everything on computer then and before that the laws on SORN and buying/selling cars were different too!

For £2.50 you can get the address of a car if you know the numberplate. Even cheaper if you have a dodgy mate working for them (which I don't).


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 30, 2008)

Ah right. Cheers.


----------



## skittles (Aug 30, 2008)

huggles said:


> If you don't get a return from a search it means the vehicle hasn't been taxed since the early 90's. That's because the DVLA put everything on computer then and before that the laws on SORN and buying/selling cars were different too!
> 
> For £2.50 you can get the address of a car if you know the numberplate. Even cheaper if you have a dodgy mate working for them (which I don't).



how i might just spend £2.50

i bet its the subject of a probate dispute 

a friend who is a probate lawyer tells me this is not unusual


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 31, 2008)

awsome building and how mega to find a roller just sat there


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 31, 2008)

now that place is incredible!!!
awesome shots!


----------



## sneakk (Sep 1, 2008)

How can you get the address for a car? I have been trying for ages as someone has left an old car outside my house for months and I want to know who before I move it myself!


----------



## huggles (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't move it yourself. Report it to your local council and also the local police. They'll stick some tickets on it and eventually take it away if you're presistant. If you look on the website for your council you might find a section on how to report abandoned vehicles.


----------



## DJhooker (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm surprised the greenhouse glass is intact too! awesome find.


----------

